# No More Stays!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am thrilled and so relieved to be able to say Flip finished his CDX this weekend! I am very happy with his focus, effort, and attitude on all three legs. He was really on today. We ended up today losing 1 point on heeling (bad first halt), 1 point for ticking the high jump, and 1/2 a point for one finish for a 197.5. He was really hitting his fronts perfectly straight. I was so nervous I could see the dumbbell vibrating in my shaking hands. 

I faced a bit of a dilemma going in for stays...the dog next to me pulled, which put us next to a golden that I know is aggressive, and had attacked another dog outside the ring at the same trial several years ago. I considered pulling but I couldn't remember the dog ever having any issues during stays so I decided to go for it. Then as soon as we got out of sight the handler told me her dog has started getting up during stays. Heart in my throat I asked if her dog went to other dogs and she assured me no, she just did a stand stay. Sure enough, dog did a five minute stand stay but did not move. Flip was an angel during stays, I told him he didn't have to do any more stays for several more shows!

Tonight I'll be filling out the entry for his first utility show later in June 

We won high scoring golden today (actually it was a tie but the other handler forfeited because she didn't want to do a runoff) so I included a picture of the wind chimes we won


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats to you!!! It seems like just yesterday that you were telling us all about Flip's shenanigans! Kudos to you for channeling his energy into earning his CDX title in style!
Looking forward to hearing about your UD successes...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You two look very happy to be putting the S word behind you (I won't talk about UDX legs right now). Even Flip is smiling! 

Congrats on your weekend<:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Jodie!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulation Flip and your fantantic trainer Jodie. Go Team Flip!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the windchime! Very cool!

Congrats on finishing your CDX, what an awesome little boy he is and you have done a great job. I am going to send Mira to you now!!

I love the picture! You are BOTH smiling!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations to you and flip!! Great news!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I am going to send Mira to you now


yeah right LOL, you wouldn't let that little girl of yours go away for a single day!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I almost forgot to post the best picture of the weekend! Several people passed by wanting to know where I had put Flip and who this new dog was beside me.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats for an amazing team!!!

That is a wonderful picture, you both just are beaming!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> yeah right LOL, you wouldn't let that little girl of yours go away for a single day!


You got me! : The world would just not be right without her as my shadow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! congratulations on the new title!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like her had a fantastic run!! It will be fun hearing about him in Utility! I am sure he will do great!

The windchime is cool!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

COngratulations on your new title and great score. I love both pictures!


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats on the CDX title. Great pictures.



Wilson - 3 yrs 6 mos & 6 days


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the CDX title! You are a fantastic trainer. Onward and upward to that Hall of Fame title.


----------

